# Ping und Networkshares nur einseitig, Remote Desktop funktioniert ohne Probleme



## relgeitz (8. August 2012)

Hi Leute! 

Ich hab ein etwas seltsames Problem, ich hab heute ganz normal meine Rechner gestartet (Notebook und Medienserver). Es war nicht mehr möglich die Netzlaufwerke vom Medienserver am Notebook zu verbinden, auch pingen vom Client auf den Server funzt net. Remote Desktop Verbindung kann ich aber herstellen. Ich kann auch vom Server auf den Client pingen und Networkshares vom Client zum Server herstellen, aber halt nicht umbekehrt (wo ich es bräuchte). 

Also
Ping A>B = tot
Ping B>A = geht

Tracert A>B = tot
Tracert B>A = geht

Networkshare A>B = tot
Networkshare B>A = geht

Remote A>B = geht
Remote B>A = geht

Betriebssysteme
Notebook = Windows 7
Medienserver = Windows 8 RP

Beide haben die gleiche Subnet, gleiche IP Range, gleiche DNS, gleich Arbeitsgruppe, und können sich auch unter Netzwerke im File Explorer sehen... ich verstehs net...  weiß jemand von euch Rat?


----------



## relgeitz (8. August 2012)

So ich hab das Problem mittlerweile selbst gelöst, am Medienserver (Windows 8 RP) war die Option "Datei- und Druckerfreigabe für Heimnetzwerke" auf deaktiviert gestellt. Was aber offenbar die letzten Wochen kein Problem war bzw. mir gar nicht bewusst war, da es eben immer funktioniert hat...


----------

